# Red Buds are blooming



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

The Red Bud trees around here are just beginning to bloom. That means fishing in the creeks should be getting good. Man this miserable weather is putting the damper on my fishing activities.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My red buds are blooming, along with my peach trees. Not good, it was below freezing for two days and we have 2" of snow on the ground and it is snowing as we speak.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have seen some dogwoods blooming, my pear tree is blooming. My peach tree was blooming 3 weeks ago. If this weather keeps up the white bass are going to have a really good spawn this year.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

FISHROADIE said:


> I have seen some dogwoods blooming, my pear tree is blooming. My peach tree was blooming 3 weeks ago. If this weather keeps up the white bass are going to have a really good spawn this year.


 Agree Roadie. The big lake rise awhile back seemed to convince more than normal to move north...I'd say out of the last 7 years or so of observing, this is the hardest move north by the whites I've seen.

Biologists say that we get better recruitment on spawns in the creeks than in the main lake on points primarily due to catfish consuming most of the eggs in the main lake. If so, this will be the best spawn in years on Livingston.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have not seen better conditions for a super spawn since I have fished Livingston. The rain is predicticted to fall in Dallas all week after this snow and ice. 
Plenty of water still to come.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Getting off a good spawn is important for the fishery, so we all win. 
Yes, I have caught a few limits upstream so far, but the catching has not been that great. Yes, I would like to catch more spawning whites because I just love that type fishing, but my main concern is a good spawn.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Will the continual rains forecast to the first week in March muddy the creek and river flow enough to limit fish catching? What about water temps?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Pet Spoon said:


> Will the continual rains forecast to the first week in March muddy the creek and river flow enough to limit fish catching? What about water temps?


In my opinion yes, it will limit the catching.

An interesting side note: I talked with several locals above hwy 19 who had been tearing 'em up as far back as October in the feeder creeks up that way. They indicated they had been catching big nice females until about Christmas when the repetitive rains hit. This was several different people, different boats, different days, all had the same story.

Also, Super Bowl weekend has always been good for me, and I was catching well before that, but the weather that weekend was predicted nasty but didn't really get as bad as predicted. The same many people told me that Friday, Sat & Sun were great! LOL


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm going out next Monday and settling this once and for all. Lol :rotfl:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

If the bite gets any better on their return to the lake than it was last April/May I don't know if we will be able to stand it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

whsalum said:


> If the bite gets any better on their return to the lake than it was last April/May I don't know if we will be able to stand it.


Do they stage at the mouth of the creeks on their return? Head straight for deep water?


----------



## Ctstormman (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm contemplating either heading out this weekend or next weekend. I'm debating because I go to college in Dallas and have to come back to Spring to get my boat so I am wondering if the creeks will be okay this weekend with the temps below 60. How muddy are the creeks right now, particularly Bedias?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Bankin' On It said:


> Do they stage at the mouth of the creeks on their return? Head straight for deep water?


Some may disagree but what I've seen while fishing when those bass get there business done they're headed down stream (they start getting hungry) Find bait fish and that's where they'll be until it runs out and keep going down river. Riverside is good because the river bottle necks there and for practical purpose is still the lake. That area holds shad or baitfish well. So they linger there till the water starts warming up then most of them follow thier nature and keep heading south till the dam stops them or they don't feel strong current anymore. Like I mentioned earlier, watch for negative reports up north. Troll the middle of the river a generic 10' and you should hook up. If you want to cast fish anchor off sharp bends in the river on the slow down current side or drift that side. There's sand bars down there that you can't see and the bass like them. The popular thing to do is troll but there's nothing wrong with getting a bag of minnows and a cork and slow drifting down the river. This will help you score on all sorts of fish, esspecially if they're slow to bite. Hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I ready for them to come home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

What do yall think of the drastic drop in water temperature this week? According to the gauge it looks like it dropped almost 10 degrees. How will this affect the spawn?


----------

